# Any day now



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

I have 4 does due between now and and march 26th

First up is daisy FF f1 mini alpine day 145- march 9th


Second up is Snow White Nigerian dwarf 5th freshener day 145- march 14th

3rd? Heaven 2nd freshener full size alpine
1st heat-day 150 march 15th 
2nd heat-day 150 march 22nd
(She went into heat I witnessed breeding, then a week later went into heat again) 

4th Angel 2nd freshener full size alpine- day 150 march 19th


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Here are a few pictures of mamas. I can't find one of daisy- so I'll take one once it warms up a bit outside.


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Here's miss daisy Mae. 
She is usually the sweetest thing ever! Today she is acting like a psycho! She horned me and completely freaked out when I was trying to get her picture of her behind.


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Just for fun because I'm bored and a proud goat mama.






Daisy's normal playful self. She was a baby here.








Here's Angel in her pack gear on a hike


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.

Happy kidding.


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Really hoping for today!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That would be nice.


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

We're getting closer lots of laying down. And stretching but I've been fooled before! Very swollen but no discharge yet. Utter is full.


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

This is snow. She still has 5 days + or - 
How many do you think are in there she's a fatty lol 














Don't laugh at my shave job. It's still chilly here at night so I just shaved so I could see the junk lol


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

How exciting! Good luck on kidding! Who are they all bred to?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice does!! Happy kidding


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Jk-farms.

Daisy is my F1 mini alpine who is bred to my F1 mini alpine buck 
This is his first kids so I'm super excited to see what we get! 
There kids will be 2nd generations  it's taken a LONG time to get here! Lol

Snow White is my nigi also bred to Banner my F1 mini alpine

The remaining does are all full size alpines all bred to my experienced Nigerian buck Dopey.


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Thank you Suzanne-Tyler!!! I don't know much about "quality" other than I milk all my girls and LOVE them. I judge them on health, milking comfort, and amount of milk they give. And of course mothering abilities


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Ahhhh! Day 148 (mini alpine) still nothing! She is driving me crazy! I want babies!!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Goodness. Hopefully she goes soon 

Have you read the Does' Code Of Honor?


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Suzanne-Tyler yes I've read the code of honor lol. They still get me every year! I do "date" breeding all my does only go with the buck for one day so I have very accurate dates because it drives me crazy not to know lol


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Today is Daisy's day 149! -mini alpine
Snow whites day 144- Nigerian 
Heavens day 149-alpine

Everyone is still running around like nothing's going on arrrrrrrr


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Here's daisy this morning climbing hills, rubbing on brush, acting like a normal goat


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Hopefully this is the calm before the storm 








The weather is beautiful!!! 77% great day for babies!!!!


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

babies? I must see babies!


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Still nothing!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh wow! She can't hold them hostage forever :shocked:


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Daisy had a single doe 3/14/2017 @ 4:00pm day 150
2nd generation mini alpine









Who will be next??
3 more does due in the next 10 days or so


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay! Congrats


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

So super cute!!!


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Well much to my surprise Angel decided she wanted her baby too! 

At 4:00am Angel delivered a single buckling! On day 146! 

So my mini went to day 150 and my full size alpine delivers on day 146! I'm completely surprised and excited. 

Babies are 12 hours apart! 
I will post pics in a min.


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

That's exactly what my does did this year! He is so cute congrats!


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Snow White delivered triplets 2 buckling 1 doe


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

How precious!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay! Congrats :leap:


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

All are super cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Super cute.


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

One doe left giving me the doe code like crazy!!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh boy. Any idea when she's due?


----------

